# Losing Fish



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

What type of hooks is he fishing with and what type of fish?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My go to trout rods are Greenwater 7' med/fast and I don't really have an issue. That 7'6" sounds like a buggy whip to me.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, he has both the 7' and the 7'6", but has problems with both. Typically using Owner Twist Lock hooks or jig heads with soft plastic paddle tails and jerk baits. He missed reds, snook, trout, and small tarpon on Saturday. My thought is that fish with tougher jaws/mouths require a stronger hook set that he just can't get with those rods. That doesn't explain losing the trout or snook, though.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Sounds more like his timing than equipment. 

Or he was pulling a classic “oh just missed it” and there was never a strike


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If they are spitting the hook then the hook is not hitting home or there is slack that is able to be created.

My favorite trout rod is a 8'6" 7wt med fly rod blank made into a spinning rod. Can cast a half mile and the entire rod is a shock absorber so no slack is ever in the line.

Can't say the same thing for my stiffer/faster rods.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Sharp Fishermen HAVE Sharp Hooks

Can hook and catch fish on a steel rod or tree branch.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I wack redfish on 6' 6" ML Fast action rods with 8lb ande pink, some times I push the point all the way through sometimes I dont but still land fish. I dont think it's his rods, maybe dull hooks?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

How deep is the hook shank?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Some time ago, I realized that you can catch fish with texas rigged plastics and remarkably light tackle. Doesn't require a bass hook set, IMO. Use to fish for bass with 6# mono and ultra-lights. Simply reeling hard and continuously, even until the drag is going out, seems to hook the fish most times. Once the line is rediculously tight, raise the rod. A well-known guide in Islamorada insists that tarpon be hooked this way. Bonefish and permit, too (although they are much easier to hook). 

Willing to bet that his percentage will go way up if he reels hard and only raises the rod once the line is super tight. Please post results!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

That’s why I couldn’t pierce any lips today, it was the Loomis!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Some time ago, I realized that you can catch fish with texas rigged plastics and remarkably light tackle. Doesn't require a bass hook set, IMO. Use to fish for bass with 6# mono and ultra-lights. Simply reeling hard and continuously, even until the drag is going out, seems to hook the fish most times. Once the line is rediculously tight, raise the rod. A well-known guide in Islamorada insists that tarpon be hooked this way. Bonefish and permit, too (although they are much easier to hook).
> 
> Willing to bet that his percentage will go way up if he reels hard and only raises the rod once the line is super tight. Please post results!


I with you. I think perhaps he jerks the bait away from the fish. I'm gonna suggest he play it more like fishing with a circle hook and see how he does!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Wait for the weight


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm guessing that the rod is so sensitive and coupled with braided line, he is feeling the bite earlier than other rods. Simply put, I think he's pulling the lure right out the fish's mouth. H needs to "wait for the weight" as @Water Bound so succinctly stated. Similar approach when you switch to braided line from mono the first time.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

It could be many things. My 6'6" Med XF casting rod sets the hook with soft plastics just by thinking about it but I can't make a finesse style cast for shit with it.

It could be setting it too soon and ripping it out of the mouth as discussed above. It could be waiting too long too, or it could be that a a Mag light power rod just lacks action to set a weedless jerk bait / paddle tail or a plug with inline hooks in something like a tarpon.

I missed a tarpon with a Rapala twitchin mullet with inline hooks last week. 30ft from the boat using a 7' medium power, moderate action rod. That rod is my favorite for treble hook mirrodines for trout, reds, and snook but somehow I didn't get a good hook set with the heavier inline hooks. Sucks, he hit on top and 1.5 seconds later he was just gone.

What really screws up my hook set timing is switching between circle hooks and jigs and not telling myself all day which one I'm currently using. If I forget for a moment I'll either jerk the circle hook out of his mouth or not set the jighead at all.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Went with baby bro yesterday and was using a 6.6 loomis and 1000 sustain. I missed a few that after analyzing I believe was too fast of a rod coupled with mono line and a slow reaction time. All sorry excuses lol! I couldn’t buy a bite yesterday, so bad my 4yr old nephew out fished me!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you catch them all no reason to go back. Sounds like he is getting excited. We all do it from time to time. More so if the bite is slow.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

A bad mechanic blames his tools.

It’s something in his technique that is screwing him up. Slack on the hook set is my guess as well. What lure is he throwing?

When I’m having a crappy day, I blame myself and try to figure out what I’m doing or not.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sounds like you just outfish him and he is looking for an excuse.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Sounds like technique. Is he letting the fish actually get the hook in or is he pulling too early?
Another poster mentioned it, but the length of the jig head shank could be an issue if he is using a short one. I’ve seen where the fish go after the tail area and never get to the hook.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'll weigh in because, like I mentioned in another thread I started, I have been on the quest to find the right balance of casting distance and power in a spinning rod. I quickly gave up on the fast med light rods because I could not get a good hook set, even with braid. I use the Owner Twist Lock hooks too. I don't mind a fast rod, but it better not be lighter than medium power. He could probably throw plugs with treble hooks on those rods and be just fine.


----------



## Flats Gypsy (Jun 4, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Yep, he has both the 7' and the 7'6", but has problems with both. Typically using Owner Twist Lock hooks or jig heads with soft plastic paddle tails and jerk baits.


I fish a 7' 3" Medium Heavy/Fast Action Cajun rod and had a couple of fish come unpinned that I sure were hooked solid. Also using Owner Twist Lock hooks.

Years and years ago I fished Gamakatsu hooks (for a different application) with great success in staying hooked up so decided to give them a try. Much prefer the Owner Twist Lock because of the centering pin. I found just the Centering-Pin Springs at Bass Pro Shops and ordered "Worm Hooks, Weighted, Superline Spring Lock" directly from Gamakatsu. switched out the springs and for me problem solved. A little more costly and a little more work this way but worth the results for sure as far as I'm concerned. Maybe it could help your buddy.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Yes, the centering pin makes all the hooks better. I've had a much better hook up ratio moving to the 5/0 over the 4/0 on just about any bait.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Dull hooks, baits rigged with too narrow of a gap exposed or weedless setups can be harder to set. But a light rod can absolutely be tougher to set. You need to compensate with sharper and thinner wire hooks. I fish schooled up reds and trout in the winter and we use some absurdly light tackle sometimes and it’s definitely tougher to set the hook with a noodle of a rod, but that’s sorta what makes it more fun too.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Is he burying the point of the hook too deep in the soft plastics? If he's not waiting for the weight and trying to set too hard too fast and the point is buried too deep in the bait he' pulling the trigger too soon and there's not enough pressure on the bait to pull out the hook point. It's great for pulling the hook and bait out of the bushes


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Not sure why he was missing. 
Can tell you why I was missing on a good day of catching Trout.
Hook set the rod up above my head, when I felt the bite. No Trout.
Changed it to a more horizontal to the side hook set.
Stopped missing the bite. That minor change made the difference.
Hope this helps .......ICM


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Got to keep the line tight the whole time, from hook set to fighting him all the way in. Can't tell you how many time getting fish to the boat and the hook falls out.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Yesterday had a smart fish break me off on a piling.... ICM


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Using a light power rod with heavy wire hooks is not the best of ideas. If he's going to continue using a light rod, he needs to match it with a light wire hook.


----------

